# Sesame Chicken



## kevinvilla (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone have a great recipe for sesame chicken? The kind that they serve in really good Japanese restaurants. Anyone living in Irvine, CA that has been to Tenko knows what kind of sesame chicken I'm talking about. The closest I've gotten so far was dredging chicken thighs in a mix of cornstarch, flour, and sesame seeds. Tasted really floury though, and doesn't have the same crispiness that I've found in good Japanese restaurants.

Suggestions?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

This may be more of a technique question. Ask in the cooking questions forum perhaps.


----------



## michael chang (Apr 11, 2006)

well, I am not in CA,but I know what you talking about....
you can go to the asian supermarket,find the ''tempura flour''
and mix up 1 1/2 cups tempura flour with 1 cup of water and 1 egg yolk.
let your chicken have some dry tempura flours on it.and than just put the chicken in that mixture flour,and put the sesame in a tray,use that chicken rolling on the sesame,fry it,and I think you'll get the result you want.....good luck


----------

